# Free Photoshop like software



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

I have not done much with it but it gets great reviews and you can't beat the price! PhotoShop is probably the best but for $650 it should be.

www.gimp.org It's free for Windows, Linux, and even those Mac users. User manual and program is available in many languages.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great product too!! I use it a lot..


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

i've used gimp.
paint.net is good, as well.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i've used gimp.
> paint.net is good, as well.



I couldn't think of paint.net. Which one is better once you learn it? Which one is easier to use?


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

not sure how people on here feel about *cough* finding *cough* stuff online but i've always been a fan of fireworks.


----------



## BobF (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been using the Gimp for years. Great app, lotsa' online tutorials. Once you grok the Gimp, you can follow most technique tutorials for other apps as well.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 5, 2011)

I have used tons of different paint/graphic programs, I like paintshop pro the best it cuts down on alot of the steps you have to go thru with PS to get the same results. To each their own we all do things differently and got our own quirks.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have used the GIMP for many years top notch!
MS Paint also does a great job at basic stuff editing.
Pixler is a good online option that does most of what you might need to do and is quick, free, and online.


----------



## deboard (Apr 5, 2011)

Gimp is powerful, but even though I've been using it off and on since 96 I still can't do much more than resize, change colors, and run the built-in effects. I always struggle to figure out more. Guess that's why I am not cut out to be a graphic artist.

If you do like gimp, but are more comfortable with photoshop or PSP, you might like gimpshop better. It's gimp with a more standard interface. The multi-window interface throws off a lot of people. 
http://www.gimpshop.com/

Paint.net is generally my choice in windows, it's got a great interface and is free of course. 

If you want to pay a little, I had photoshop Elements and it was really good, all of the things I needed in photoshop but none of the expert stuff to confuse me. Lost the disk when I moved though, probably in a box somewhere. I think you can get it from 50-100 dollars, at least last time I looked. Sometimes it's bundled with hardware like scanners as well.


----------



## deboard (Apr 5, 2011)

Just remembered that gimpshop hasn't been updated in a while. There's a new one called gimphoto that might be worth a try. 

http://www.gimphoto.com


----------

